
Why TOR browser always selects France as first hop for circuit? - derkan
For last month, when I use TOR browser, it always sets France IP as first. I tried &quot;New Circuit for this site&quot; option several times but no luck. Has anyone know why?
======
danielvf
Tor sticks to the same "guard" node for a few weeks at a time by design. This
is to reduce the odds of an attacker controling both your first and last tor
nodes, which would allow the attacker to see both what tou are doing and where
you are.

[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/improving-tors-anonymity-
ch...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/improving-tors-anonymity-changing-
guard-parameters)

